# Blackberry port



## Goodfella (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everybody, 


I have a whole bunch of Oregon Blackberries coming in tomorrow from my brother that lives on the coast. I will be making a Blackberry Port. My planned recipe looks like this FOR A 3 GALLON BATCH........ (please make suggestions)


<UL>*
<LI>21lb. ripe blackberries 
<LI>1-1/2 c. light dry malt 
<LI>Sugar to 1.115 
<LI>1-1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
<LI>4-1/2 tsp. acid blend 
<LI>15 to 16-1/2 pt. water (depends of size of berries) 
<LI>3crushed Campden tablet 
<LI>1-1/2 tsp. yeast energizer 
<LI>3tsp. yeast nutrient 
<LI>1 pkt. Lalvin K1-V1116 
<LI>Maybe bannanas????*</LI>[/list]
Later I will add F-pack, fortify, oak, and back sweeten.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2009)

I think your pretty high on your acid amount, I would only go as high as 1 1/2 as Blackberries are high in Malic acid.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 6, 2009)

OK.... I will also check it with a test kit Wade. But I will start with 1-1/2 tsp. To be honest... I don't know what the optimal amount of acid ya want in fruit wines is.


I am also going to use some bentonite.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2009)

Bentonite is good. If you can get more blackberries I would use more as I use 8 lbs per gallon in wine and would up that to 10 with a port. But thats me.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definately add the bananas, and would also recommend using one of these 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6377
and a 4 oz package of these 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=8155
If you decide to use the bananas and elderberries, boil them together. Strain the juice after boiling and add that only to the primary. I bring mine to a good rolling boil then just let them simmer for about 15-20 minutes


I agree with wade too on the acid blend. I would get my must all mixed up good using the 1-1/2 tspand then taste test before adding any more


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Waldo, 






How many bannana's would you use?


Also.... I read in Jobes thread that the red grape concentrate added a "artificial" flavor. He strongly recommended a blackberry f-pack instead.


Im not sure I can get the elderberries in time.?????


----------



## Waldo (Oct 7, 2009)

I would use about 5-6lbs bananas and have not personally detected any artificial flavors from the conentrate myself but my pallete may not be near as refined as jobes either. It will be great either way with your recipe.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2009)

wade said:


> Bentonite is good. If you can get more blackberries I would use more as I use 8 lbs per gallon in wine and would up that to 10 with a port. But thats me.
















Hey Wade.... I had origially planned on going 10 lbs. per gallon, but was toldnot to by members of the forum. I have wondered what the negative effects of that much fruit would be.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2009)

There sure is a cut off point but like I said I used 8 lbs per g on my wine and that was good but I personally would do 2 more on a port. What abv are you looking for though on this as that would have an impact on what you are going to try to hide?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking somewhere between 1.020 and 1.030. 


I started it today. I went a little over 8 lbs per gallon. I think I will finish with a strong f-pack at the end. Ialso threw in a pound of raisins from the store.


I did use bannanas. 


The must smells incredible.


With everything in... it is at the 5-1/2 gallon mark on my bucket. Is it ok that I used 3 camdem tablets? Do all other ingredients look ok? I get freaked out because its supposed to be a 3 gallon batch, and its sitting at 5-1/2. I worry it will be weak. (beginner jitters maybe)


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2009)

Sitting at 5 1/2 with the fruit in there right? Pull the fruit out an it should be maybe a 1/2 gallon over the 3 mark to allow for rackings.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah.... 5-1/2 with the fruit. So i should be fine. 





Pitched the yeast today. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

This baby is cookin....


SG this morning is 1.015. Will be racking this afternoon.


I squeezed and removedthe bag. There is still about 5 gallons. I know I will get rid of alot of lee's as I go. But it will probably still be more the the 3 gallons I was planning on. If it tastes weak, I guess I can always do an enormous f-pack.


I am just going to let it go dry, then fortify at the end. Instead of adding sugar right now. (unless you think would suggest otherwise)


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

Fortifying might be better cause you lose more flavor during longer fermentations.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

By the way.....


I AM MAD AT EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM... for not warning me about how addicting this hobby is. you all could have told me 360 posts ago to "just walk away"...... HAHA


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

Then you would miss all this fun! We love you too goodfella!


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

I put the BBP into glass.... I filled a 5 gallon carboy and a 1.5 jug. There was no lee's left behind. But i'm still a bit concerned about stregnth. Should I do anything now? Or let it keep rollin and take it as it comes?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure what you mean about strength, please explain. Is it still fermenting?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah... it's still fermenting like crazy.


"stregnth"... I mean, I went 24lbs fruit. I was planning on8 lbs. fruit per gallon. But since there is so much more volume then I expected, I am worried it will be weak on the fruit. (could just be my rookie jitters)


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

How in the heck did you end up with so much? You may just have to make a big f-pac for this but wait till its settled down and given the taste test! By the looks of the top of that carboy you will have a lot of sediment, did you use a fermentation bag?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah... I used a bag. 


I used the recipe I posted on the first page. It looked like that of a 3 gallon batch. I don't know how I ended up with so much. I know there was not a lot left in the bag after I squeezed it out. I used 16 pints of water. sugar to 1.115. only a little bannana juice, 24 lbs blackberry, ect. ect.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

How much sugar did you add? Im thinking that you used 16 pints of water and then added sugar which probably required a lot which probably almost dbled your volume. I always dissolve most of my sugar in 1 gallon of hot water and then play around with specifics when almost everything is in there and after squeezing the fruit good to see if I need to go up or down with sg.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

Thats exactly what I did. I added the water then went in with the sugar. I thought thats how it is supposed to be done. 






Should I do anything now?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2009)

All that sugar adds a lot of volume but thats very hard to tell without knowing how much you need to use. Thats why I always dissolve most of my sugar in about 3/4 of the intended water. Youll be fine so dont worry,You still have A LOT OF PULP TO FALL OUT!


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

And room for a huge f-pack!!! HAHA


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like this one finished out at .998-1.000 range. It is day 2 of the same reading so I am going to rack and stabilize.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2009)

Not bad, around 15% abv.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Wade,


I put in a 3 gallon, a 1 gallon and a half. on the1 gallon and the half I mistakingly added to much sorbate. 1 1-2 tsp. (instead of 3/4) I have not added any to the 3 gallon. Should I remix?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2009)

I would. Sorbate can add an off taste.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 14, 2009)

Done deal!!!!


Thats what I did to be safe


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 16, 2009)

15% sounds like a fun apv  
keep us updated.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 16, 2009)

xanxer82 said:


> 15% sounds like a fun apv
> keep us updated.








Ohhh.... It's gonna be funner than that!!!


I'm still going to fortify it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow. Too bad I live so far. I'd say we could have a tasting when my Bergamais was ready.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2009)

Its hard to know where you are xanxer cause lots of us love to throw tastings for some forum friends, Throw your addy: in your sig somewhere so others know whee you are.


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in Maryland.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you just that or was I blind?


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wade,
I just added it not too long after I saw your comment.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2009)

Good, I thought I was losing m mind!


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope, your mind is in tact. 
Mine is itching to get started on my bergamais kit that arrived today. Can't start it until monday because I work all weekend. 12 to15 hour shifts. It is nice to have Monday to Thursday off though.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 8, 2009)

Added the f-pack to the Blackberry Port today. It's coming along. I think it will still be a touch thin. I will see what happens when I sweeten it.
One of the jugs I have it in needs to be topped up. I assume there is no reason not to top up with the fortifying Brandy or everclear is there?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont see a reason not to.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there any way of adding more body this late in the game? I know sweetening will add some, the f-pack added some, But if I need a little more.....
I know "angel share" in a barrel may help, But the barrel I will be using is brand new.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2009)

Glycerin


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 9, 2009)

I had wondered about that.... Have you used this stuff?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2009)

Once, I did notice more body with maybe just a little sweetness from it. I think tepe uses it, maybe pm him about it and tel him I sent you to him.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool. I will do that.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 9, 2009)

Might look at adding some
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=015430A


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 9, 2009)

I have some of that Waldo. Some people say Blackberry is already high in tannins.... Do you think it would be OK on this?


----------



## fivebk (Nov 9, 2009)

I used glycerin on my apple wine .It was rather thin to me but after adding the glycerin it had a nice mouthfeel and kinda mellowed the wine out some . 

BOB


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 9, 2009)

How much did you use Bob?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2009)

Blackberry isnt that high n tannins. It might be higher then some fruits but thats just because lots of fruits dont offer much at all. It is a very good product and I have never added it to anything but a wine made from grapes so if you do go that route do small bench trials and maybe a mix of that and the glycerin would be the way to go.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 9, 2009)

OK.... so this is really wierd.


I added 200 ML of everclear to one of the gallon jugs. Almost immeadiatly some stuff floated to the top. I does not look like lee's. If I was to describe it I would say it looks like slush as if it were frozen (I know its not, that is just used to describe).


I sampled some... I did not like the taste. (compared to some without)


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought I would get home today and see that this "slush" looking stuff gone, But its still there.


Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2009)

Not sure what is going on Goodfella but if it was mine I would give it a really good stirring and see if it will settle back out of suspension


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2009)

Got a camera?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 11, 2009)

only a crappy one. I didn't think it would get a decent photo. I stirred it around this morning. I think it got most of it down. I will see if it floats back up.


Really wierd.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 1, 2009)

Early tasting sample.... is very "tart". I assume it will mellow, and obviously sweetening will help balance.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 2, 2009)

Any "Return Of The Slush" ?


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope... Have not seen anymore of it. I wish I had a better camera to get a photo.... That was really strange.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 6, 2010)

Update.... 


I took one of the gallon jugs of my Blackberry Port and finished it off (sweetened and fortified).


It does not have much flavor. It is real "flabby" in the middle. I had added a pretty big f-pack. It is only 3 months old. Will it intensify much? or is there anyone that has advise? (this is my first Blackberry Port)


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2010)

How much fruit was used per gallon?


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the one that I ended up with a lot more than I planned on. I planned on it being a 3 gallon batch, it ended up almost 4 1/2 gallons. 


I used 25 lbs Blackberry. I know that is light, especially for a Port.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 7, 2010)

I would srill consider adding the tannin
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=015430A
Oak it and let it sit about6 months and then taste it again


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

I would probably do as Waldo said with then tannin and maybe even add more fruit like infusing it or by doing another f-pack. Are you sure the higher abv isnt just hiding it and needs more time to come through?


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet... The tannins are what I was considering. I will try that.


I definitly think that is part of it Wade, But it needs something more for sure.




Thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## intoxicating (Feb 7, 2010)

I have read that elderberries have been used to improve a variety of grape wines. Any thoughts about adding some dried elderberries to the carboy and let them soak? This would not involve adding any more water. I am making a batch of blueberry port and wasn't given (free) quite enough blueberries, so I added some dried elderberries I had in my winemaking cabinet. Working fine so far. Have you/will you add oak to this? That may have some effect too.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah... I will be adding oak. In fact, i already added oak on one of the jugs. It helped a little, but still needs work. I have also heard elderberries are great in wines, your Blueberry/elderberry Port will be amazing.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Feb 7, 2010)

Intox, that is a fine and good idea, it will add color, some taste and a little tannins, we always put some in everything that is red now. Crackedcork


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 7, 2010)

Even after fermentation?


----------



## boltonski (May 13, 2010)

Bump to the top - I'd love to hear any feedback on this, as I'm in a similiar situation with my first fruit wine:

12# Blackberries
2 cans Welch's
4# Bananas
Sugar to a starting SG=1.101
Ending/current SG=0.996

The problem was, like the OP, I ended up with too much volume (I now have about 4 gal after racking off gross lees), I think because of adding water to start and then adding sugar. The wine is a now dry and a little rocket-fuelish and I'm looking at splitting it up and playing with portions of it (big f-pac perhaps) to try to get it back.

Thoughts on adding fruit/body to balance out the high? Thanks!

BTW-first time post, been reading for about three months as I get into wine making - this is fun!

Best, Dan


----------



## Goodfella (May 13, 2010)

First off... Welcome Dan.


The Blackberry Port had me VERY concerned. It was way to "light". I added another f-pack AND 1/2 tsp per gallon of tan cor tannins (as per Waldo's advise). Oaked it nicely, fortified and sweetened.


I must say.... It is coming along VERY nicely!!! I took a little sample the other day and is getting tastey. It's still young, but coming along.


I would recommend the same steps for you...


Hope this helps...


Joel


----------



## boltonski (May 13, 2010)

Outstanding - thanks Joel!

So, how many pounds of fruit did you use for your f-pac? Just blackberries? Seems like I read around here that someone liked using cherry juice post-fermentation...I may play with that.

I hear you on the oak; I've got one portion of this on some Sta-Vin cubes; only two weeks in secondary and there is already a noticeable difference in smoothness between the oaked and unoaked.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Goodfella (May 13, 2010)

Oak a must for Blackberry (In my opinion). 


I had used a regular sized f-pack first, I went back and did another (almost 2 lbs per gallon, just Blackberries), But remember... Mine is Port.


I would really recommend the tannins for BODY AND TASTE. Use the good stuff, its worth the price.


----------



## Goodfella (May 13, 2010)

Also remember to give it time!!! 


Time makes flavor enhance, and alcohol to smooth and mellow. You are somewhere between 13-14% ABV.


Give it some time before bottling after adding the tannins.


----------

